# Really pleased with this one!



## abouttrees (Nov 16, 2011)

Like the title says, I'm happy with the way this video turned out, been enjoying messing around on imovie recently, very easy to use.

Hope you enjoy watching

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHVn124R1wk

http://www.abouttrees.co.uk/


----------



## Greener (Nov 17, 2011)

abouttrees said:


> Like the title says, I'm happy with the way this video turned out, been enjoying messing around on imovie recently, very easy to use.
> 
> Hope you enjoy watching
> 
> ...



Cool movie. Hard to tell from video, but did you have to rig those branches? I didn't see any obstacles underneath.


----------



## abouttrees (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes we did have to rig them, underneath them there is a forest adventure course set between the trees, lots of steel cables, zip lines and aerial platforms, didn't want to take the risk of damaging them. Thanks for watching.


----------



## treeguider (Nov 17, 2011)

abouttrees said:


> Yes we did have to rig them, underneath them there is a forest adventure course set between the trees, lots of steel cables, zip lines and aerial platforms, didn't want to take the risk of damaging them. Thanks for watching.



yes,it's essential,the thing we should watch out.


----------



## abouttrees (Nov 17, 2011)

You're right, short cuts can be costly....in many ways!!!


----------



## mga (Nov 17, 2011)

nice!

thanks for posting!


----------



## partsman51 (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice, but am wondering why you don't wear gloves, would that not be a little better for protection of your hands?



abouttrees said:


> Like the title says, I'm happy with the way this video turned out, been enjoying messing around on imovie recently, very easy to use.
> 
> Hope you enjoy watching
> 
> ...


----------



## abouttrees (Nov 18, 2011)

I've found gloves tricky to get on with up the tree, opening the gates of the karabiners etc, but have to say on those really cold days gloves do get put on!! Thanks for the input though


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Nov 18, 2011)

Im happy with video too, nice work, stay safe!


----------



## Greener (Nov 19, 2011)

abouttrees said:


> I've found gloves tricky to get on with up the tree, opening the gates of the karabiners etc, but have to say on those really cold days gloves do get put on!! Thanks for the input though



Try some of the tight rubber lined "plumber gloves." I never had a problem with any rigging with them and they are friendly to the pocketbook. I can even manage most basic knots with them as well. Wish I could remember the name but now many companies make them and many contractors and tree guys use them now.


----------



## abouttrees (Nov 20, 2011)

We call those "gripper gloves" over in the UK and theres a few pairs kicking around in the truck....well used I might add


----------



## flushcut (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice work but cut them stubs off.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 7, 2011)

I noticed it was in fast forward, and I thought something was funny. "This guy works as fast as I do." Haha


----------



## abouttrees (Dec 7, 2011)

Have to say I worked pretty quick, dead trees tend to make you do that don't they??


----------



## abbey.p03 (Jan 11, 2012)

Great video.. Short and sweet...
Really its fantastic


----------



## abouttrees (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the positive feedback, I'll try to post some more.


----------

